# Tires



## Bigkuntry (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new got 09 brute force 650 carb sra got hmf doing a jet kit n clutch kit got 2" n running 29.5x10x12 swamplites I wanna go to either a silverbacks 30x10x12 or out 29.5x10x12 what's y'all opinion


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Opion on what? Backs vs Laws? If so, search, there are plenty of threads/info about that already.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1367


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just made this

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=150907#post150907


----------

